# VET status ?



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

I hear 2 different stories. Do Vets get 5 extra points or do they go to the top of the list? If they go to the top, do they go to the top in the towns they dont have recidency in or just the one they live in ?


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

No points.. Top of the list.. In towns you do not reside, top of non-residents but below ALL residents.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Do a search there are more than enough threads on this subject.


----------



## LTSO16 (May 30, 2007)

Alright I have no problem with Vets getting a boost over those who are not vets. But since im not a vet I have to ask the question, what will happen if someone gets a band 9 and a vet gets a band 8?? will all vets be put into these "superbands" above none vets, regardless of scores??


----------

